# Steelix (Pokemon) vs Luffy(One Piece)



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 17, 2007)

VS


Battle takes place on sniper island. Sogeking is locked on both Luffy and Steelix!! Luffy is in character, Steelix is bloodlusted.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Steelix


Height:
    30' 2" (9.2m)

Weight:
    881.8 lbs. (400kg) 


> Skills
> Stone Edge: The user stabs the foe with a sharpened stone. It has a high critical-hit ratio.
> 
> Iron Tail: The foe is slammed with a steel-hard tail. It may also lower the target's Defense stat.
> ...



Diamond Pokedex:

*Tempered underground under high pressure and heat, its body is harder than any metal.*

Pearl Pokedex:

It chews its way through boulders with its sturdy jaws. Its eyes can see in the darkness underground.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 17, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> VS
> 
> 
> Battle takes place on sniper island. Sogeking is locked on both Luffy and Steelix!! Luffy is in character, Steelix is bloodlusted.
> ...



Steelix is from pokemon not Naruto...


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 17, 2007)

And steel is nothing to Luffy. The most Steelix can hope for is a Gomu Gomu no Cannon as efforts go.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 17, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Steelix is from pokemon not Naruto...



Fixed.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 17, 2007)

neodragzero said:


> And steel is nothing to Luffy. The most Steelix can hope for is a Gomu Gomu no Cannon as efforts go.



Tempered underground under high pressure and heat, *its body is harder than any metal.*


----------



## Vicious (Oct 17, 2007)

Luffy throws it to another country.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 17, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> Tempered underground under high pressure and heat, *its body is harder than any metal.*



And Luffy put a whole through battle armor that's suppose to take artillery fire with ease. Seriously, Steelix is pretty much just another big creature for Luffy to send flying with a punch.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 17, 2007)

neodragzero said:


> And Luffy put a whole through battle armor that's suppose to take artillery fire with ease. Seriously, Steelix is pretty much just another big creature for Luffy to send flying with a punch.



If Steelix is harder than any metal, then what the hell would artillery fire do to him? 

I don't think you understand the meaning of harder than any other metal.


----------



## chequemaite (Oct 17, 2007)

Considering how Steelix has a body harder than diamond, I don't see how Luffy can beat him. Steelix's move list will not work on Luffy, especially if we are talking about current Luffy. Naruto will not beat Luffy, even if he is teamed up with Steelix. This match is a draw.


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2007)

If Steelix wraps aroudn Luffy and jumps into the ocean it can win. Or draw I guess, since it's really a mutual suicide.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Oct 17, 2007)

Luffy goes Gear 3 and sends it to another country


----------



## Limit_Tester (Oct 17, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> If Steelix is harder than any metal, then what the hell would artillery fire do to him?
> 
> I don't think you understand the meaning of harder than any other metal.



"The hardest known metal alloy, and the hardest known metal in general, is a type of carbon steel, Alloy 1090. With a tensile strength of .84 GPa (122,000 psi) and a yield strength of .64 GPa (67,000 psi), carbon steel is surpassed in hardness only by very hard nonmetals, such as ruby, diamond, or aggregated diamond nanorods."


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 17, 2007)

Limit_Tester said:


> "The hardest known metal alloy, and the hardest known metal in general, is a type of carbon steel, Alloy 1090. With a tensile strength of .84 GPa (122,000 psi) and a yield strength of .64 GPa (67,000 psi), carbon steel is surpassed in hardness only by very hard nonmetals, such as ruby, diamond, or aggregated diamond nanorods."



Ok, and? Your point is?


----------



## Limit_Tester (Oct 17, 2007)

That Luffy would beat it to death.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 17, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> If Steelix is harder than any metal, then what the hell would artillery fire do to him?
> 
> I don't think you understand the meaning of harder than any other metal.



Steelix is a steel type pokemon. CP9 had practically steel hard bodies and yet Luffy sent them flying. Steelix is nothing special. Though Luffy would probably need Gearr 2 or 3 for it.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 17, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Steelix is a steel type pokemon. CP9 had practically steel hard bodies and yet Luffy sent them flying. Steelix is nothing special. Though Luffy would probably need Gearr 2 or 3 for it.



Steelix is harder than steel.



Limit_Tester said:


> That Luffy would beat it to death.



Of course you would say that. I could care less what you have to say.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Oct 18, 2007)

Rild hasn't tried to prove me wrong on how Luffy could just knock Steelix to another country


----------



## Limit_Tester (Oct 18, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> Steelix is harder than steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you would say that. I could care less what you have to say.



Yes... harder than steel. Yeah... so was CP9. I know Rild. You thought you had a cool thread idea to vent some OP anger. Better luck next time I guess.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 18, 2007)

The thread is not that bad. All we need to do is see how much stronger sttelix is than steel.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 18, 2007)

Limit_Tester said:


> Yes... harder than steel. Yeah... so was CP9. I know Rild. You thought you had a cool thread idea to vent some OP anger. Better luck next time I guess.



Don't start with me, or suffer my wrath.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 18, 2007)

Just ignore him he is only trying to get a rise out of you.


----------



## Limit_Tester (Oct 18, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> Don't start with me, or suffer my wrath.



Suffer your wrath? What does that even mean?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 18, 2007)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Rild hasn't tried to prove me wrong on how Luffy could just knock Steelix to another country



He could come back.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 18, 2007)

Cant luffy just throw him in water? like a lake or something? Or he could just use Gomu Gomu no Gigant Pistol and send him flying.


----------



## Limit_Tester (Oct 18, 2007)

Eiris said:


> Cant luffy just throw him in water? like a lake or something? Or he could just use Gomu Gomu no Gigant Pistol and send him flying.



Or just beat him to death with his fists.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 18, 2007)

Limit_Tester said:


> Or just beat him to death with his fists.



That wouldn't work. Try some proof of Luffy being able to dent Steelix.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 18, 2007)

Rild the CP9 arc is enough proof that Luffy would sin, and even before that Zoro cut through Mr. 1 who IS steel incarrnate, and Luffy is more powerful than Zoro. What more do you want?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 18, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Rild the CP9 arc is enough proof that Luffy would sin, and even before that Zoro cut through Mr. 1 who IS steel incarrnate, and Luffy is more powerful than Zoro. What more do you want?



Last I heard, they had Iron skin.


----------



## azngamer87 (Oct 18, 2007)

Steelix is harder then diamond. I think steelix takes this unless luffy can punch through diamond.


----------



## Limit_Tester (Oct 18, 2007)

azngamer87 said:


> Steelix is harder then diamond. I think steelix takes this unless luffy can punch through diamond.



Diamond is a metal now?

@Rild

Last I heard, you still hadn't read One Piece. If you had, you would know it was far tougher than iron.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 18, 2007)

Rild, is this worth it?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 18, 2007)

Limit_Tester said:


> Diamond is a metal now?
> 
> @Rild
> 
> Last I heard, you still hadn't read One Piece. If you had, you would know it was far tougher than iron.



I'll ask you for proof one more time. If you are gonna just bullshit, then leave.


Suzumebachi said:


> Rild, is this worth it?



You troll, I report.


----------



## azngamer87 (Oct 18, 2007)

Limit_Tester said:


> Diamond is a metal now?
> 
> @Rild
> 
> Last I heard, you still hadn't read One Piece. If you had, you would know it was far tougher than iron.



Don't quote me that is from the poke man game. I think it from gold or silver.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 18, 2007)

Wiki. Try this on for size.


> Steelix (ハガネール, Haganēru?, Haganeil in original Japanese language versions) is a large serpentine Pok?mon that has a steel body with several spikes and a large jaw. The male has two spikes on each side of its jaw while the female only has one spike on each side. It is said that an Onix evolves into Steelix when one lives to be 100 or more,[28] then the pressures exercised on its stone body become so high that it is compressed into a composition *harder than diamond*.[29] Steelix continues to burrow underground like it did as an Onix, but it reaches far greater depths, reaching records of up to 0.6 miles (900 metres) while heading for the Earth's core.[30]


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 18, 2007)

All the pre-D/P Steelix info.
Ruby/Sapphire/LeafGreen/FireRed/Emerald

Gold/Silver/Crystal


Yup Diamond hardness.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 18, 2007)

azngamer87 said:


> Steelix is harder then diamond. I think steelix takes this unless luffy can punch through diamond.



If Steelix is harder than diamond. How the fuck is it hurt by water then?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 18, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> All the pre-D/P Steelix info.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup Diamond hardness.



You are a lifesaver. Take that!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 18, 2007)

Aethos said:


> If Steelix is harder than diamond. How the fuck is it hurt by water then?



Diamonds can be cut by water . . .


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 18, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Diamonds can be cut by water . . .



but isn'[t the whole reason steel type pokemon are weak against water types is because water makes steel rust?

If Steelix is as hard as diamond then it would be impossible for water to even put a dent in steelix.


----------



## azngamer87 (Oct 18, 2007)

Steel pokemon are not week against water. Their week against fire.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 18, 2007)

Aethos said:


> but isn'[t the whole reason steel type pokemon are weak against water types is because water makes steel rust?
> 
> If Steelix is as hard as diamond then it would be impossible for water to even put a dent in steelix.



It's his ground type that's weak against water.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 18, 2007)

Aethos said:


> but isn'[t the whole reason steel type pokemon are weak against water types is because water makes steel rust?
> 
> If Steelix is as hard as diamond then it would be impossible for water to even put a dent in steelix.



Steel's resistant to water. Steelix is Rock/Steel, so he takes normal damage.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 18, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Steel's resistant to water. Steelix is Rock/Steel, so he takes normal damage.



ah I'm thinking of Gold and Silver then because I swore I thought he was weak against water.


----------



## azngamer87 (Oct 18, 2007)

Aethos said:


> ah I'm thinking of Gold and Silver then because I swore I thought he was weak against water.



In gold and silver steel types are weak against fire poke mon.


----------



## zan (Oct 18, 2007)

umm...seeing that normal pokemon like pikachi and all those other once has TKO steel boy... Plus knowing luffy the fight would prob get him hungry and he would want to figure out a way to eat him... Luffy would prob get eating like he did with that snake in sky island.And he can bring him down from the inside out...


----------



## azngamer87 (Oct 18, 2007)

Wait are we going by game mechaniqs or anime.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 18, 2007)

Luffy would throw it away, it only weights 400kg, I think Luffy can swing more than that around.


----------



## Limit_Tester (Oct 18, 2007)

Luffy still beats it to death. Internal bleeding and what not. The problem with blunt trauma is that armor only absorbs so much damage.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 18, 2007)

Wait, so is it diamond hardness plated, or is its organs and everything just hard as diamond?


Anyways, who else thinks Steelix is too slow to do a thing here.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 18, 2007)

> In gold and silver steel types are weak against fire poke mon.



Wow it really has been a long time since I've played pokemon...


----------



## Shinkirou (Oct 18, 2007)

Luffy sends it flying, probably into water. Luffy wins.


----------



## Segan (Oct 18, 2007)

Isn't Steelix supposed to be made of solid matter?


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 18, 2007)

It might be hard to explain this without game terms but...

If a level 100 Machamp Mega Punched a level 1 Steelix, it would oneshot it right dispite the Steelix's resistance.

Now Imagine Luffy was a level 9001 pokemon... just because its resistant to blunt trauma it doesn't mean its 100% immune.


----------



## Segan (Oct 18, 2007)

Rice Ball said:


> It might be hard to explain this without game terms but...
> 
> If a level 100 Machamp Mega Punched a level 1 Steelix, it would oneshot it right dispite the Steelix's resistance.
> 
> Now Imagine Luffy was a level 9001 pokemon... just because its resistant to blunt trauma it doesn't mean its 100% immune.


Oh...haven't thought it that way 

But good point. Pokemon is a game, after all.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 18, 2007)

Luffy doesnt even need to hit steelix, he could just throw him far far away.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 18, 2007)

Would Luffy's attacks be considered normal type or fighting type?

Because Steel/Rock Pokemon are weak to fighting type attacks...

The moar u noe.


----------



## Segan (Oct 18, 2007)

Considering how easily Luffy is being hypnotized and being a fighting freak, I would consider him as a fighter type, yes.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 18, 2007)

Segan said:


> Considering how easily Luffy is being hypnotized and being a fighting freak, I would consider him as a fighter type, yes.



Then Luffy's attacks are super effective.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 18, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> Tempered underground under high pressure and heat, *its body is harder than any metal.*


Means shit, a decent fighting type attack could take him down.

Luffy is stronger than any maxd out FGT sweeper with maxed IVs EVs etc...


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2007)

Luffy doesn't need Gears to toss Steelix into the sea or something.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 18, 2007)

Rice Ball said:


> It might be hard to explain this without game terms but...
> 
> If a level 100 Machamp Mega Punched a level 1 Steelix, it would oneshot it right dispite the Steelix's resistance.
> 
> Now Imagine Luffy was a level 9001 pokemon... just because its resistant to blunt trauma it doesn't mean its 100% immune.



I love game mecanics. Try this on for size then. 
If a level 100 Machamp used a Mega Punch on a level 10 Groudon, it would get a Ko. However, it is canon from the previous Pokemone game that Groudon and Kyogure are both Contient Busters and can take such level of damage. So if we apply game mecanics Machamp can be said to have far more physical power then anyone in Opverse because it can damage certain Legendaries.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 18, 2007)

Luffy, from one piece wins this one


----------



## Wesker (Oct 18, 2007)

Care to say why? I say a tie unless there are ringouts in which case luffy wins.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 18, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> Care to say why? I say a tie unless there are ringouts in which case luffy wins.



Fighting type moves are super effective against steel and rock pokemon.

Luffy has a huge advantage against Steelix because of that.

So Luffy wins via KO.


----------



## Cy (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, what I get from this:

- Steelix is defined as stronger then any metal and harder then diamond-> It sounds like Rild is defining the Steelix to harder then diamond and stronger then any metal even in the OPverse, meaning he is effectively immune to damage from Luffy. Pretty much assume its made of metal stronger then the strongest type of adamantium for this (even though its not normally...)
- Steelix is still a pokemon. This means that while he has the power to fling several tons kilometers away, he is still weaker then what Luffy has been shown to do.
- Steelix are slow. Therefore, he would have trouble hitting Luffy without some PIS or CIS
- Luffy has very powerful PIS abilities. Therefore, he would likely spontaneously develop an anti-steelix tech mid-battle is PIS is activated.
- Steelix wieghs far less then Luffy can throw.
- Steelix has no way of hurting Luffy even if he could hit him.
- Draw. Luffy wouldn't be smart enough to throw Steelix into water (Or he wouldn't... He's not that kind of person), and Steelix can't hurt Luffy. Luffy could throw Steelix into the next hemisphere, but as neither are really defeated, its effectively a draw.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 18, 2007)

Cy said:


> Ok, what I get from this:
> 
> - Steelix is defined as stronger then any metal and harder then diamond-> It sounds like Rild is defining the Steelix to harder then diamond and stronger then any metal even in the OPverse, meaning he is effectively immune to damage from Luffy. Pretty much assume its made of metal stronger then the strongest type of adamantium for this (even though its not normally...)
> - Steelix is still a pokemon. This means that while he has the power to fling several tons kilometers away, he is still weaker then what Luffy has been shown to do.
> ...



" 			 		 	 	 Fighting type moves are super effective against steel and rock pokemon."


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 19, 2007)

Luffy doesn't know fighting type moves.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 19, 2007)

........that's news to me.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 19, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> ........that's news to me.



Humans knowing Pokemon moves, *that's* news to me. Just because he uses kicks and punches, doesn't mean that they are fighting type moves. Megapunch=normal type. Megakick=normal type.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 19, 2007)

"Pokémon learn specifically labeled unarmed  attacks, such as punches, throws, submissions, and kicks. They generally have high Attack, but are particularly weak against flying and psychic pokemon."


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 19, 2007)

What about Megapunch? It's not very effective against Steel. And to be honest, Luffy isn't a martial artist. He' a brawler.

I think we should cut this effective/ineffective crap.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 19, 2007)

Luffy does Seismic Toss (GG Pinwheel).

Its super effective!

Steelix has fainted.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 19, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Luffy does Seismic Toss (GG Pinwheel).
> 
> Its super effective!
> 
> Steelix has fainted.



L O L !11!


----------



## Slips (Oct 19, 2007)

Quickest fight in the battledome ever

Luffy kicks Steelix. Steelix wakes up several miles away


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 19, 2007)

> Luffy isn't a martial artist.


Also news to me.

Since when is that not martial arts? How do you define martial arts? Please don't say kung fu and karate.


----------



## Segan (Oct 19, 2007)

Being trained by Garp counts as martial arts in my book


----------



## Power16 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah i was going to mention that too. He has trained in his melee style so he is definitely a martial art.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 19, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> Luffy doesn't know fighting type moves.




Suzu and crew loves pulling this lame shit.


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 19, 2007)

Limit_Tester said:


> Diamond is a metal now?
> 
> @Rild
> 
> Last I heard, you still hadn't read One Piece. If you had, you would know it was far tougher than iron.



Didn't you know?


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 20, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Also news to me.
> 
> Since when is that not martial arts? How do you define martial arts? Please don't say kung fu and karate.



If Goku isn't a martial artist, neither is Luffy.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 20, 2007)

But...Goku is a martial artist.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 20, 2007)

The arguements in this thread are confusing me... 

Goku isn't a martial arist despite constantly being referred to as martial artist.

Luffy can't throw Steelix away despite doing the same thing to sea monsters before.

I just don't get it.


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 20, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> But...Goku is a martial artist.



If Goku is a martial artist i must be a black belt...


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 20, 2007)

^Well, are you?


----------



## Sylar (Oct 20, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> If Goku is a martial artist i must be a black belt...



So do you, you know, WATCH Dragonball?


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 20, 2007)

Sylar said:


> So do you, you know, WATCH Dragonball?



Basic kicks and punches are defined as martial arts now? That must mean im a frigin black belt since i know more than that. Where has Goku demonstrated complex chains of executed attacks? In fact, in recent times where has Goku depended on things other than strength and speed in CQC? Cause strength and speed are not the definition of martial arts, this may come off as a shocker to you though


----------



## mfair4d (Oct 20, 2007)

I haven't seen much of One Piece, and never used steelix (I could never trade with anyone, so I could never evolve my onix)
I just want to note, that there is only one recorded death of a pokemon in all pokemon media.  I think anyone would have a hard time beating a pokemon, considering that all you can do is knock it out.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 20, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> Basic kicks and punches are defined as martial arts now? That must mean im a frigin black belt since i know more than that. Where has Goku demonstrated complex chains of executed attacks? In fact, in recent times where has Goku depended on other things besides strength and speed in CQC?



There isn't a facepalm large enough for this post.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 20, 2007)

> Basic kicks and punches are defined as martial arts now?



Yes. Yes they are.

What did you think they were?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 20, 2007)

Sylar said:


> There isn't a facepalm large enough for this post.



Facepalm chain


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 20, 2007)

mfair4d said:


> I haven't seen much of One Piece, and never used steelix (I could never trade with anyone, so I could never evolve my onix)
> I just want to note, that there is only one recorded death of a pokemon in all pokemon media.  I think anyone would have a hard time beating a pokemon, considering that all you can do is knock it out.



Thats mostly because people are mostly interested in using pokemon than actually killing them. It is unknown how much more force it would take to kill one after its knocked out



Suzumebachi said:


> Yes. Yes they are.
> 
> What did you think they were?



Dang, and i thought people used logic, i guess i was wrong


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> Basic kicks and punches are defined as martial arts now? That must mean im a frigin black belt since i know more than that. Where has Goku demonstrated complex chains of executed attacks? In fact, in recent times where has Goku depended on things other than strength and speed in CQC? Cause strength and speed are not the definition of martial arts, this may come off as a shocker to you though



Yes, punches and kicks are martial arts. Just because they're basic doesn't make them any less qualified.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 20, 2007)

> Dang, and i thought people used logic, i guess i was wrong



And what did you think martial arts were?


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 20, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Yes, punches and kicks are martial arts. Just because they're basic doesn't make them any less qualified.



By your standards i'm a black belt then



Suzumebachi said:


> And what did you think martial arts were?



Well i dunno, a form of fighting that involves skill, training and experience. I guess everyone is a martial artist by your standards


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> By your standards i'm a black belt than



Not all Martial Arts believe in the belt system.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 20, 2007)

> Well i dunno, a form of fighting that involves skill, training and experience. I guess everyone is a martial artist by your standards



Goku trains, has skill, and has experience. So does Luffy.

You think martial arts is limited to kung fu or something?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 20, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> Martial Arts is widely accepted as a form of unarmed combat.



No shit. 

And what does Goku do now?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> Martial Arts is widely accepted as a form of unarmed combat. Because if thats martial arts so is kenjutsu



Kenjutsu is a martial art . . .


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 20, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Goku trains, has skill, and has experience. So does Luffy.
> 
> You think martial arts is limited to kung fu or something?



Goku uses basic punches and kicks. With equal skill, speed and endurance i could beat him in CQC. Show scans of Gokus so called skills. Martial arts is widely accepted as the practice of aikido, karate, judo, or tae kwon do etc.



mystictrunks said:


> Kenjutsu is a martial art . . .



No it isn't... Martial arts is the practice of UNARMED combat. Kenjutsu involves using a sword, hence being armed. This way i can say a sniper is also a martial artist. There need to be borders and lines on the definition and it is usually unarmed western combat.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2007)

Sadly people rarely have exactly equal stats in a fight so in some cases all you need is speed and power. Taking that advantage away would be like having Bruce lee fight Ali while Ali can only use 1/4 of his striking power.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 20, 2007)

> Martial arts is widely accepted as the practice of aikido, karate, judo, or tae kwon do etc.



To morons who don't know what it means. 

Like you said, martial arts is unarmed combat. Its nothing special like roundhouse kicks and karate chops. If you can beat someone, you're a better martial artist.


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 20, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Sadly people rarely have exactly equal stats in a fight so in some cases all you need is speed and power. Taking that advantage away would be like having Bruce lee fight Ali while Ali can only use 1/4 of his striking power.



No thats what skill is. I can say that a 2 ton guy would knock the shit out of bruce lee, but does that make the 2 ton guy more skillful? Hell no



Suzumebachi said:


> To morons who don't know what it means.
> 
> Like you said, martial arts is unarmed combat. Its nothing special like roundhouse kicks and karate chops. If you can beat someone, you're a better martial artist.



Lol? Read what i said. Your definition goes against the standard and accepted one, making it incorrect. Hence your definition being made up by morons. Goku can kick the shit out of Bruce Lee, does it make him a more skilled? You need to easy up on the white stuff dude


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't forget all the martial arts that incorporate weapons into their fighting like Eskrima, all those ones that teach you how to use nunchaku, and so on.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> No thats what skill is. I can say that a 2 ton guy would knock the shit out of bruce lee, but does that make the 2 ton guy more skillful? Hell no



Skill? So because one doesn't use "advanced" techniques, they lack skill? Fighting is something that is based on power just as much skill, if not more so. To take away from one parties physical attributes defeats the purpose of having them fight in the first place.


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 20, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Don't forget all the martial arts that incorporate weapons into their fighting like Eskrima, all those ones that teach you how to use nunchaku, and so on.



Those are not martial arts. Those are forms of armed combat. CQC basically. Its because you do not hear about them as much so people toss them in with martial arts, which is incorrect



mystictrunks said:


> Skill? So because one doesn't use "advanced" techniques, they lack skill? Fighting is something that is based on power just as much skill, if not more so. To take away from one parties physical attributes defeats the purpose of having them fight in the first place.



Wha? So by your logic, a 2 ton guy is a better martial artist than a man who has practiced/trained martial arts for his whole life? What? Trunks is more skilled than kenshin because he can cut diamond? Skill is what martial arts is based off. Explaining this would be hard and complex. Lets just say that there are certain limits humans cannot surpass in terms of speed and strength, so they compensate by developing effective moves against the human body which maximize the users strength and speed.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 20, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> But...Goku is a martial artist.



2007 Naruwards

Did your opinion changed?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> Those are not martial arts. Those are forms of armed combat. CQC basically. Its because you do not hear about them as much so people toss them in with martial arts, which is incorrect



Martial Arts are systems used for combat. They have incorporated weapons for centuries, to say they aren't martial arts is absurd.


LOL @ Suzu's Posts.


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 20, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Martial Arts are systems used for combat. They have incorporated weapons for centuries, to say they aren't martial arts is absurd.



No, martial arts is a form of unarmed combat. Always has been, always will be


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 20, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> facepalm......



What? That is the actual definition of martial arts. People confuse Martial Arts and CQC. A giant ripes out a tree and swings it around hes a martial artist ammirite?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> No, martial arts is a form of unarmed combat. Always has been, always will be



. . . So I guess all those martial arts that train to use staves, swords, spears, maces, knives, sticks, axes and so on for hundreds, if not thousands, of years don't count . . .


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 20, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> What? That is the actual definition of martial arts. People confuse Martial Arts and CQC. A giant ripes out a tree and swings it around hes a martial artist ammirite?



martial art
n.

Any of several Asian arts of combat or self-defense, such as aikido, karate, judo, or tae kwon do, usually practiced as sport. Often used in the plural


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2007)

Facepalm @ That Definition.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 20, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> Any of several *Asian arts* of combat



You can't be serious Rild.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 20, 2007)

Looking for another definition


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> Wha? So by your logic, a 2 ton guy is a better martial artist than a man who has practiced/trained martial arts for his whole life? What? Trunks is more skilled than kenshin because he can cut diamond? Skill is what martial arts is based off. Explaining this would be hard and complex. Lets just say that there are certain limits humans cannot surpass in terms of speed and strength, so they compensate by developing effective moves against the human body which maximize the users strength and speed.



The two ton guy must be pretty special see as he hasn't died of massive heart failure yet.

There's also the fact that different bodies have different limits. If you are five feet tall and rather skinny you have an obvious disadvantage against a 6 foot+ person with a well trained body.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 20, 2007)

Cy said:


> - Luffy has very powerful PIS abilities. Therefore, he would likely spontaneously develop an anti-steelix tech mid-battle is PIS is activated.


PIS is *never* a factor in OBD battles unless otherwise stated by the OP.



Flamefang said:


> Goku uses basic punches and kicks. With equal skill, speed and endurance i could beat him in CQC. Show scans of Gokus so called skills. Martial arts is widely accepted as the practice of aikido, karate, judo, or tae kwon do etc.


Martial arts can be *any* form of armed/unarmed combat.

High school wrestling is technically a martial art(sport).

Fencing is technically a martial art.



Flamefang said:


> No it isn't... Martial arts is the practice of UNARMED combat. Kenjutsu involves using a sword, hence being armed. This way i can say a sniper is also a martial artist. There need to be borders and lines on the definition and it is usually unarmed western combat.


Snipers are martial artists as well. 

Flamefang, you seem to be basing your belief on what a martial artist should be on skill, when in fact, just the act of combat, and the pursuit of bettering one's self (regardless of where their level is) is indicative of a martial artist.

You don't have to be master in an Asian art to be considered a martial artist.  There were martial artists across the world, even Africa, India, Europe, etc...

I am truly flabbergasted by the recent discussion.


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 20, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> martial art
> n.
> 
> Any of several Asian arts of combat or self-defense, such as aikido, karate, judo, or tae kwon do, usually practiced as sport. Often used in the plural



So Krav Maga doesn't count? Sambo doesn't count? Savate doesn't count? What about Pankration?

Jesus Christ, the ignorance is staggering.


----------



## Segan (Oct 20, 2007)

Every widely known martial art uses basic moves in variations. So what's wrong with calling basic moves as a kind of martial art?


----------



## The Magician (Oct 20, 2007)

They can't hurt each other. But Luffy could absorb water and spray it on Steelix or something.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 20, 2007)

The Magician said:


> They can't hurt each other. But Luffy could absorb water and spray it on Steelix or something.



Actually Luffy could hurt Steelix rather easily.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 20, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Actually Luffy could hurt Steelix rather easily.



Luffy can break diamond now eh?  Getting sick of all this Luffy wank


----------



## Sylar (Oct 20, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> Luffy can break diamond now eh?  Getting sick of all this Luffy wank



No, but he can use Gomu Gomu Pinwheel and toss Steelix like its nothing.  Getting sick of all this Poke wank.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 20, 2007)

Sylar said:


> No, but he can use Gomu Gomu Pinwheel and toss Steelix like its nothing.  Getting sick of all this Poke wank.



How is tossing Steelix is going to do a damn thing?


----------



## Sylar (Oct 20, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> How is tossing Steelix is going to do a damn thing?



Because apparently Seismic Toss is fighting type move and it KOs Steelix nicely.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 20, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Because apparently Seismic Toss is fighting type move and it KOs Steelix nicely.



Luffy doesn't know Pokemon moves and seismic toss does 100 damage at best


----------



## Sylar (Oct 20, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> Luffy doesn't know Pokemon moves and seismic toss does 100 damage at best



What makes Seismic Toss different from GG Pinwheel?

And its super effective to both steel and rock types so it does 4x the regular damage.  Combine that with Luffy's freakish strength and Steelix couldn't take more than one.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 20, 2007)

Sylar said:


> What makes Seismic Toss different from GG Pinwheel?
> 
> And its super effective to both steel and rock types so it does 4x the regular damage.  Combine that with Luffy's freakish strength and Steelix couldn't take more than one.



Steelix is Steel/Ground, not Steel/Rock. And to hell with this, I concede. 

What the hell was I thinking making a One Piece thread?


----------



## Sylar (Oct 20, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> Steelix is Steel/Ground, not Steel/Rock. And to hell with this, I concede.
> 
> What the hell was I thinking making a One Piece thread?



Well its still super effective...


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2007)

Seismic toss does damage equal to the pokemon's level. No more, no less.


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2007)

Steelix gets KO'ed by Luffy's Gomu Gomu no Pistol, it's super effective.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 20, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Seismic toss does damage equal to the pokemon's level. No more, no less.



Really?

Haven't played the games in too long...


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2007)

MT isn't just the pimp of DB you know, Sylar.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Really?
> 
> Haven't played the games in too long...



Yup. I'm The Pokemon Master Of These Parts.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 20, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> MT isn't just the pimp of DB you know, Sylar.



I knew that!! That's why I said 100 damage at most, for lvl 100. I knew that shit too.



mystictrunks said:


> Yup. I'm The Pokemon Master Of These Parts.



I'd crush you with my Luxray


----------



## Sylar (Oct 20, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Yup. I'm The Pokemon Master Of These Parts.



Did you catch em all? 

BTW how many of those little monsters are they up to now anyway? 500? 600?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Did you catch em all?
> 
> BTW how many of those little monsters are they up to now anyway? 500? 600?


Nearly 500.


----------



## Fulong (Oct 20, 2007)

Luffy oneshot Steelix with a simple, and slow gomu gomu no pistol.


----------



## chequemaite (Oct 20, 2007)

It's a draw


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 20, 2007)

No it's not.


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Oct 20, 2007)

Should have made it Rayquaza vs Luffy.


----------



## Red (Oct 20, 2007)

You have to be careful when dealing with <Harder than any substance> because that can very well lead to a no limits, but at the same time you cannot say it's weaker than <another verses attack>, so your floating between two indefinite limits.

So what do we do when <harder than any substance> vs <unblockable attack>?

edit: this thread is full of lolz.


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 21, 2007)

Haterade said:


> PIS is *never* a factor in OBD battles unless otherwise stated by the OP.
> 
> Martial arts can be *any* form of armed/unarmed combat.
> 
> ...



I really doubt the persons intelligence after saying a sniper is a martial artist. I mean cmmon, really, "WTF"!? With definitons like that, im a scientist, nuclear physicist, pianist, pilot, jesus, president, hitler, lawyer, doctor, teacher, fortune teller etc. With general definitions and assumptions everybody is everything. Which is why intelligent people come up with definitions for words which later become accepted as the meaning of the word by the general masses. Theres a fine line between defending your point of view and spouting absolute nonsense

The definition of martial arts is a form of unarmed combat which is commonly practiced in the east. It is not limited to, but it is mostly from there because it has more variations, instead of punch kick block repeat


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> The definition of martial arts is a form of unarmed combat which is commonly practiced in the east. It is not limited to, but it is mostly from there because it has more variations, instead of punch kick block repeat



So wrestling and boxing aren't martial arts?


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 21, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> So wrestling and boxing aren't martial arts?



You missed the *commonly* and *not limited to* parts?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 21, 2007)

Someone here's too hung up on Bruce Lee movies or something.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> You missed the *commonly* and *not limited to* parts?



What about the hundreds of martial arts from Africa and South America?

The ones from North America that incorporated weapons to.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 21, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> The definition of martial arts is a form of unarmed combat which is commonly practiced in the east. It is not limited to, but it is mostly from there because it has more variations, instead of punch kick block repeat


The definition of martial arts is really just a form of combat. That's all really. Nothing about this commonly practiced in the east stuff. That would be ignoring martial arts forms that originated in Brazil, India, Greece, etc. This thing about the meaning of martial arts being heavily upon being an "Eastern" thing is pretty much the type of logic that's more along the lines of someone who watches a movie rather than being knowledgeable about martial arts. Might as well say that  grappling is the western thing to do if you like operating under a stereotype.

In short, there are plenty enough martial arts that originate from other regions of the world along with Indian martial arts predating the COMMONLY considered source of martial arts that's China.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 21, 2007)

> Martial arts are systems of codified practices and traditions of training for combat. They may be studied for various reasons including combat skills, fitness, self-defense, sport, self-cultivation/meditation, mental discipline, character development and building self-confidence, or any combination of the above.
> 
> There is a great diversity and abundance of martial arts but, broadly speaking, martial arts share a common goal: to defeat a person physically or to defend oneself from physical threat. Some martial arts are linked to spiritual or religious beliefs/philosophies such as Buddhism or Shinto while others have their own spiritual/non-spiritual code of honor.
> 
> ...



Martial arts in a nutshell.


----------



## Juubi (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd have to say that Luffy would probably beat Steelix--he'd probably just throw him out or use Gear 3 on him.

I was really hoping that OP would lose in this thread, too.


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 21, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Martial arts in a nutshell.



Proof of that holding any actual value? Anyone can write a summary of anything, that would not make it true. The commonly accepted term of martial arts is unarmed combat, mostly from the east. I don't care what you think, this is what it is. It is the accepted one, no belief can change it. Please, sniper being a martial artist . Like i said, with your vague definitions im jesus, satan, god, hitler, budha, nuclear physicist, doctor, pianist, fortune teller, athlete, mathematician, hiker, etc. We need to be more clear, there is a definition, live with it



mystictrunks said:


> What about the hundreds of martial arts from Africa and South America?
> 
> The ones from North America that incorporated weapons to.



Its commonly accepted to be mostly eastern, no amount of repetitive moves will change that. Weapons =/= martial arts



Heres one definition, which, of course will be called less factual than wiki but w/e


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2007)

Actually a few martial arts are putting gunplay into their curriculum. After all martial arts were designed to actually be practical. San Su is the biggest one.


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 21, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Actually a few martial arts are putting gunplay into their curriculum. After all martial arts were designed to actually be practical. San Su is the biggest one.



Your killin' me. I dunno if you are just ignoring everything or not understanding it. If its the later, let me repeat, martial arts is a form of unarmed CQC. How does a gun = CQC and unarmed?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> Your killin' me. I dunno if you are just ignoring everything or not understanding it. If its the later, let me repeat, martial arts is a form of CQ unarmed combat. How does a gun = CQ and unarmed?



Because martial arts isn't always unarmed. To say that ignores hundred if not thousands of styles.


----------



## Juubi (Oct 21, 2007)

Since when did martial arts only belong to Asia?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 21, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> Your killin' me. I dunno if you are just ignoring everything or not understanding it. If its the later, let me repeat, martial arts is a form of CQ unarmed combat. How does a gun = CQ and unarmed?





> mar?tial (m?r'shəl) pronunciation
> adj.
> 
> 1. Of, relating to, or suggestive of war.
> ...





> art1 (?rt) pronunciation
> n.
> 
> Skill that is attained by study, practice, or observation: the art of the baker; the blacksmith's art.



Get the picture?


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 21, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Because martial arts isn't always unarmed. To say that ignores hundred if not thousands of styles.



Why not millions? I can make my own style right now by changing the way my finger is pointed and repeat it 1000 times, there ya go, 1000 diffrent styles ammirite? What part of Martial Arts = unarmed Close Quarter Combat do you not grasp?


----------



## Juubi (Oct 21, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> Why not millions? I can make my own style right now by changing the way my finger is pointed and repeat it 1000 times, there ya go, 1000 diffrent styles ammirite? What part of Martial Arts = unarmed Close Quarter Combat do you not grasp?



That's not all it equals. It's not that hard to grasp, if you step out of your myopia for a second.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> Why not millions? I can make my own style right now by changing the way my finger is pointed and repeat it 1000 times, there ya go, 1000 diffrent styles ammirite? What part of Martial Arts = unarmed Close Quarter Combat do you not grasp?



Because that isn't the true definition of martial arts.


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 21, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> Get the picture?



Not necessairly 


> 1  : of, relating to, or suited for war or a warrior   2  : relating to an army or to military life   3  : experienced in or inclined to war


The definitions vary depending on the source. But it is commonly accepted to be unarmed and CQ, which means it is unarmed and CQ



mystictrunks said:


> Because that isn't the true definition of martial arts.



How so? It is commonly accepted, what more do you want? Your telling me a stand-alone definition > what is believed by the general public? Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight....


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2007)

Commonly Accepted =/= truth

It was commonly accepted that slaves weren't people, so that was true. AMIRITE.

It was commonly accepted that the Earth was flat, so it was true. AMIRITE.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> How so? It is commonly accepted, what more do you want? Your telling me a stand-alone definition > what is believed by the general public? Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight....



Yes because the general public is generally filled with idiots.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 21, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> Why not millions? I can make my own style right now by changing the way my finger is pointed and repeat it 1000 times, there ya go, 1000 diffrent styles ammirite? What part of Martial Arts = unarmed Close Quarter Combat do you not grasp?


Could you please get off this line of logic that basically equates to saying that sweets=cake as if cookies, chocolate bars, etc. don't count into the definition of sweets. Trying to equate commonly accepted with fact is also another form of logic that makes itself suffocate.


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 21, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Commonly Accepted =/= truth
> 
> It was commonly accepted that slaves weren't people, so that was true. AMIRITE.
> 
> It was commonly accepted that the Earth was flat, so it was true. AMIRITE.



Generally accepted at modern time. Thats like saying that neutons laws are not right because some idiot thinks things just happen for no reason, or atoms do not exist. But what we are getting in is far deeper than a discussion of martial arts



mystictrunks said:


> Yes because the general public is generally filled with idiots.



First, your saying that everyone is a moron except for a small group of people that disbelieve what has been believed for no visible reason? 

Second, you my friend are in the general public, making you an idiot, making all of your statements weightless


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 21, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> Generally accepted at modern time. Thats like saying that neutons laws are not right because some idiot thinks things just happen for no reason, or atoms do not exist.


You're actually putting down something that argues against your weak point. The some idiot is usually the common. Your commonly accepted is based on action movies and media based stereotypes. Nice try.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> Generally accepted at modern time. Thats like saying that neutons laws are not right because some idiot thinks things just happen for no reason, or atoms do not exist. But what we are getting in is far deeper than a discussion of martial arts



That does not change the fact that the general populous is filled with idiots. Even today a majority of American's believe in a young earth. to say something is true because the majority believes it is horribly wrong.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 21, 2007)

And its funny because the majority here says Flamefang is wrong.


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 21, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> And its funny because the majority here says Flamefang is wrong.



Now naruto forums is equivalent to the general masses to the globe, with what, the user base of less than 500 people? Ill put it in your terms "Jo teh nubz0r?"



mystictrunks said:


> That does not change the fact that the general populous is filled with idiots. Even today a majority of American's believe in a young earth. to say something is true because the majority believes it is horribly wrong.



Maybe maybe not. Depends on what it is. Thats like saying that the smallest unit of matter is the tip of a pin, when it is actually on the subatomic level. You have to get over this fear of the general masses. Its not the dark ages, technology is pretty advanced and humans are better educated


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 21, 2007)

STFU, martial arts=/=unarmed fighting. now log off your computer and get some sleep.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 21, 2007)

Taken from the Britannica Concise Encyclopedia.



> Any of several arts of combat and self-defense that are widely practiced as sport. There are *armed* and unarmed varieties, most based on traditional fighting methods used in East Asia. In modern times, derivatives of armed martial arts include kendo (fencing with wooden swords) and kyudo (archery). Unarmed varieties include aikido, judo, karate, kung fu, and tae kwon do. Because of the influence of Taoism and Zen Buddhism, there is a strong emphasis in all the martial arts on the practitioner's mental and spiritual state. A hierarchy of expertise, ranging from the novice (“white belt”) to the master (“black belt”), is usually recognized. t'ai chi ch'uan; jujitsu.


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 21, 2007)

Saying that martial arts is unarmed only is basically ignoring all of kendo, 90% of Shaolin kung fu, half of Wushu, all of escrima, all of Kyudo, etc.


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 21, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> STFU, martial arts=/=unarmed fighting. now log off your computer and get some sleep.



Lulz? And i have



> Any of several arts of combat and self-defense that are widely practiced as sport. There are armed and unarmed varieties, *most based on traditional fighting methods used in East Asia*. In modern times, derivatives of armed martial arts include kendo (fencing with wooden swords) and kyudo (archery). Unarmed varieties include aikido, judo, karate, kung fu, and tae kwon do. Because of the influence of Taoism and Zen Buddhism, there is a strong emphasis in all the martial arts on the practitioner's mental and spiritual state. A *hierarchy of expertise*, ranging from the novice (“white belt”) to the master (“black belt”), is usually recognized. t'ai chi ch'uan; jujitsu.



Wow, if that is correct then this is mostly the general publics view. Yeah, the weapons might have been off, but notice the EASTERN part? Notice the levels? Did i miss the part where boxing was majorly based from the east and it uses belts? This contradicts many of your own side's points. And where was it stated that fire arms be included? Maybe swords and polearms and maybe even bows, but guns? Your joking me right? And you said that a sniper was a martial artist, nice


----------



## Sylar (Oct 21, 2007)

That's an ENCYCLOPEDIA description.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 21, 2007)

Flamefang said:


> I really doubt the persons intelligence after saying a sniper is a martial artist.


Martial arts are the practice of forms of combat.

Sniping is a form of combat.



Flamefang said:


> Wow, if that is correct then this is mostly the general publics view. Yeah, the weapons might have been off, but notice the EASTERN part?


It said "most based," not that all martial arts are "mostly based."

It was addressing the quantity of systems, not the percentage within them.



Flamefang said:


> Notice the levels? Did i miss the part where boxing was majorly based from the east and it uses belts?


Belts aren't the only way to measure the level of someone's level of skill. 

Instructors obviously are on a different level than their students, ala Krav Maga, _sniping_, etc...

Boxers specifically have ways to make distinctions in skill, ala wins/losses, number of total fights, champions, amateur versus pro, etc...


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 21, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Martial arts are the practice of forms of combat.
> 
> Sniping is a form of combat.



Okay ill go in to detail, martial arts is mostly a form of close quarters combat which uses the person's physical abilities to maximize them in combat situations. I can understand how it includes swords, polearms, nunchucks and the like, but fire arms? Are you kidding? The use of fire arms does not maximize your physical talents. Its all about the gun. Point, and shoot. Anyone can do that. You only get better at aiming. Marksmanship is different from using physical abilities. Tools are used to give an edge. For a gun, you don't enhance your physical abilities, there is barely any physical action. Physical abilities do not improve, hence it is in no shape or form a form of martial arts. Are we clear on this or do you not comprehend?



Sylar said:


> That's an ENCYCLOPEDIA description.



I never said it wasn't. It seems logical, and it agrees with most of the material i have said. Where does it mention firearms?



> Belts aren't the only way to measure the level of someone's level of skill.
> 
> Instructors obviously are on a different level than their students, ala Krav Maga, _sniping_, etc...
> 
> Boxers specifically have ways to make distinctions in skill, ala wins/losses, number of total fights, champions, amateur versus pro, etc...



Boxing doesn't have any definite way of measuring your skill level. You can be strong, you can be fast, or you can be skillful. You can't seperate those in boxing. Again, a 2 ton guy wails on mahamud ali, that makes him a better boxer ammirite? Even though he had no prior training or experience. (for all intent and purposes, this is just a very big guy with a lot of physical strength and endurance)


----------



## Sylar (Oct 21, 2007)

> I never said it wasn't. It seems logical, and it agrees with most of the material i have said. Where does it mention firearms?



It mentionse archery.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 21, 2007)

Those pokemon descriptions are so stupid.  If it's harder than diamond then how come so many different types of pokemon can whip it's ass?  Can machop punch through diamond now?


----------



## Fulong (Oct 21, 2007)

This faggotry off-topic is so wrong in so many level, I demand lock on this thread.


----------



## Flamefang (Oct 21, 2007)

Sylar said:


> It mentionse archery.



Archery involves the physically straining task of pulling back a very tight string. If you have ever done this, you would realize just how strong you must be. Shooting a gun makes you do what, pull a tiger? Anyone can do that. Gimme a gun and ill easily shoot it, but gimme a bow, and that is way harder.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 21, 2007)

Marksmanship requires skill and experience.  

Go out to a gun range, get a sniper rifle, aim at a dozen targets, and tell me how well that works out.

Chances are, you wouldn't do well at all, because you wouldn't have the skill and experience necessary to aim properly.

I agree with Fulong as well.  This should be locked, because it hasn't been on topic for pages.

*locks*


----------

